

Inkjet Printer Makes Instant Skin Grafts for Burn Victims - cliffkuang
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662613/new-pics-inkjet-printer-makes-instant-skin-grafts-for-burn-victims

======
noahr
Nice photos of the actual printer here that I haven't seen before.

